# My dog pee's only in my daughter's room



## jstaszko (May 6, 2011)

I have a 6 year old, 3 legged, rescued, neutered, male, Chinese crested powder puff. He is very well trained and behaved, but he keeps going into my daughter's bed room and pee'ing. My daughter only stays with me every other weekend, and he loves her when she's over, but he keeps pee'ing in that one room (and sometimes on her bedding). I have been just keeping the door closed but that makes the room very stuffy when my daughter does come over. I'd rather try to find a fix for the behavior rather than just limit his access to that one room. 

I am not sure this matters, he is an only pet.

Jealous? How can I fix this?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Not jealous, just confused. It is a room in the house that is rarely lived in, which means the dog likely doesn't consider it part of the house at all. Having gone in the room a number of times, the dog has convinced himself that it is the place to go. The more you allow the peeing to happen, the harder it will be to stop it.

You could go back to housebreaking 101: when the dog is not contained in a crate or dog-safe room, he is leashed to you so that he cannot get to your daughter's room. You will need to spend some actual time in your daughter's room in order to get across the point that the housebreaking applies there, too, though. Perhaps feed the dog in her room? Or take a book in and read with the dog every couple of days?

If it were me, I would most likely keep the door closed. Open windows will air the place out. You could also set up a baby gate, which will allow air to circulate while keeping the dog out.


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Did you make sure to clean with a cleaner specifically designed for pet urine, like Nature's Miracle? You can also use a mixture of vinegar and water. He might be going back because he can still smell where he has gone there last.


----------

